# Déclaration par enfant des revenus 2022 en 2023



## Mamienanou (5 Septembre 2022)

*Bonjour j'espère que tout le monde va bien. Voilà je prends de l'avance sur la déclaration des revenus par enfant et me voilà dans un dilemme. J'ai fait le calcul de janvier à juillet pour bébé lettre L jusqu'à là pas de problème mais voilà que depuis le 16 août je garde sa sœur BBM du coup est-ce que je dois continuer sur la même feuille en inscrivant que c'est une fratrie à partir de août où est-ce que je dois repartir sur une nouvelle feuille . Merci d'avance pour vos réponses bonne soirée*


----------



## Lijana (5 Septembre 2022)

Il faut une feuille par enfant.


----------



## Mamienanou (5 Septembre 2022)

*merci  mais je ne crois pas que ce soit possible comme on a qu’une fiche  de  paie  avec le salaire  net à  déclarer bonne soirée *


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

C est pour cela qu il faut une fiche de paye par enfant. 
La paje n en fera pas 2
Soit vous faite vous même vos fiches de paye soit vous demander à vos PE si eu peuvent en faire 2


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

Même si le Pajemploi ne fournit qu'un bulletin de salaire par famille, moi je fais une feuille d'heures par enfant chaque mois dans un cahier au nom de l'enfant et je numérise tout. Comme ça pas de problème pour la déclaration d'impôts. Tous les jours de présence y sont inscrits avec le nombre d'heures effectuées pour chaque journée travaillée, je reprends le montant de la mensu, le nombre de jours mensualisés, le nombre d'heures mensualisées,le montant frais d'entretien, repas , et HC et HS s'il y en a, kms ....le cahier transite entre chez nous et chez les parents. Ça sert aux parents comme base pour la déclaration, comme ça j'évite les erreurs de déclaration


----------



## Mamienanou (6 Septembre 2022)

OK merci  beaucoup  les filles  , je fais aussi une feuille  que je donne aux parents  tous les mois , du coup il faut aussi  rajouter  la csg +rds , vous divisez la somme par 2 ?


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

Chaque enfant son contrat, sa mensu brut net ....donc pas besoin de diviser par deux.... surtout que dans mes fratries j'avais un temps plein et un péri donc pas les mêmes salaires. Mais quand un contrat a été établi par enfant, une mensu a été faite par enfant également avec le montant brut et net....


----------

